# Eye redness/conjunctivitis



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I can't really tell from the photo do you have any dog optomologists in your area? I think that is what I would do. I presume this is just not watery eye. It could even be his diet, or an abundance of hair build up in his ears. My boy had runny eye and I found hair deep in his ear, with a little groomer powder & fingers I pulled some out and his eye is less drippy. Could even be an allergy. What are you feeding?


----------



## ttpipimini (May 28, 2019)

Ah I hadn't considered that - currently feeding Royal Canine but might switch once this batch is up since he's gotten picky and often won't eat his alloted portion. The vet did rule out food allergies as he indicated there would be likely be specific symptoms of redness or irritation around the mouth and other specified areas (forget where exactly). Actually switched to RC from a local domestic brand because of various issues (skin irritation, watery stools, throw up, etc.) and seems to be better in general. 

Not sure if there are specific ophthalmologists in the area but will try to look for a specialist. My go to vet is usually ok about diagnosing stuff but with the eye issue has been kind of indecisive on what the issue really is.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

RC is a decent food I wouldn't necessarily switch it at this point. Your poodle could just have watery eyes, some do. My friends poodle also had red watery eyes, after 2 years of age it just went away. Mine still has one eye that waters so he always has a red stain. Cleaning his ear out has helped a lot so mine is still a work in progress. He doesn't scratch at it though so I'm not terribly concerned. I clean his eyes 2x a day and that helps too. Could even have something to do with teething?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I second Mufar42's suggestion to try to find a veterinary ophthalmologist. It's sort of good news/bad news that it seems better at times, but has been going on for several months. It can't be comfortable for him, and it's best not to let things linger when it comes to eyes. 

It could be environmental allergies which Benadryl or another antihistamine might help-with a vet's ok. Is it both eyes?

I just thought of another member here who has a pup with ingrowing eyelashes. I don't remember what Pia's symptoms were. A search here for Twyla's posts about Pia and her eyelashes got the name of that condition, Distichiasis. 

Hope you get some answers soon! I tried doing a search for that specialty and found an article from a few years back which stated that there aren't board certified specialists as in other places. I can't find anything to say things have changed yet. I also found some expat hospitals which might have what Pipi needs.


----------



## ttpipimini (May 28, 2019)

Thanks - it is both eyes, on occasion. Vet seemed to rule out ingrown eyelash and I think he is done with teething. Will try to do a bit more ear and eye cleaning in the meantime.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have Nella who has an eye desease, and has for 10 years. I get medication and eye drops, hers will get really red and a mucus comes out of them if I miss the medication. They told me she would go blind and get sores on the eye balls if I did not treat it as prescribed. She actually comes to me to have it done, and tapps my leg. Other than that she is fine, it came to be when she was 5 and the vet said it was from the parents.


----------

